# Setting up pressure switch, what am I missing?



## just_some_dude (Nov 13, 2012)

I recently picked up this air compressor, but needs 240 hooked up to it. Pretty much seems as though all I really need to do is hook up the black and white from motor and 240 v from wall to the pressure switch.

What I am really wondering is if pressure switch is missing anything. This is the first time I have really messed with electric on an air compressor and not very familiar with pressure switches.

More pics to come.


----------



## just_some_dude (Nov 13, 2012)

Additional Pics


----------

